# ppp bluetooth No network protocols running rfcomm wvdial

## techuser

Hello, can somebody tell mi what's the problem with my modem connection?

/var/log/messages

Jan  8 12:28:38 xp hcid[5213]: link_key_request (sba=00:09:DD:50:27:CD, dba=08:00:28:46:38:33)

Jan  8 12:28:39 xp rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: using channel 6

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: Using interface ppp0

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x9263106d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <magic 0x9263106d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0>]

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP ConfNak id=0x2 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:44 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:47 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:47 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:47 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:48 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x3 <asyncmap 0xa0000>]

Jan  8 12:28:48 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:28:48 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:28:51 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:28:51 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:28:54 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:28:54 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:28:57 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:28:57 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:00 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:29:00 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:03 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:29:03 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:06 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:29:06 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:09 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:29:09 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:12 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:29:12 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:15 xp pppd[16629]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jan  8 12:29:15 xp pppd[16629]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: CCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: IPCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x4 "No network protocols running"]

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x4 "No network protocols running"]

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x4]

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x4]

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: Connection terminated.

Jan  8 12:29:18 xp pppd[16629]: Exit.

any idea?

some more info:

 cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

Modem Type = USB Modem

Baud = 115200

New PPPD = yes

Modem = /dev/rfcomm0

ISDN = 0

Phone = *99***1#

Ask Password = 0

Username = ''

Password = ''

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

Compuserve = 0

Force Address =

Idle Seconds = 3000

DialMessage1 =

DialMessage2 =

Auto DNS = 1

wvdial running:

 WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Idle Seconds = 3000, disabling automatic reconnect.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECT

~[7f]}#@!}!}!} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#dJ~~[7f]}#@!}!}"} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#uz~~[7f]}#@!}!}#} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#zj~~[7f]}#@!}!}$} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#W}:~~[7f]}#@!}!}%} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#X}*~~[7f]}#@!}!}&} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#I:~~[7f]}#@!}!}'} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#F*~~[7f]}#@!}!}(} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}3Z~~[7f]}#@!}!})} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}<J~~[7f]}#@!}!}*} }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}-z~~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#kZ~

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Tue Jan  8 12:39:18 2008

--> Pid of pppd: 17316

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Terminate Request (Message: "No network protocols running" )

--> Terminate Request (Message: "No network protocols running" )

--> Disconnecting at Tue Jan  8 12:39:52 2008

--> The PPP daemon has died: PPP negotiation failed (exit code = 10)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 10

Devices are both there, modem looks like working, but no connection. I must say that the modem is a f*ck*ng mio a701 with windows mobile via bluetooth

Any ideas??

thanks!

----------

